# Bloody Dogs lol



## billym0404 (5 Sep 2017)

Bloody Dogs, just been out for a speed ride. thought go out a bit later and hopefully it will be quieter. so it wasnt loads of dog walkers. so i set a fast pace there, turned round to come back. now i always slow down and go past dogs that way. the was a woman with a little terrier, i slowed to let her no i was there. she got a hold of the dog. i passed and of i went. next thing i know the a dog snapping a my sleeve. at this stage im back up to 20 mph and almost crashed through it. she must have let it loose as soon as i passed. wasn't happy. but it was all ok even though i had to slow about 15 times, i still set 2 personal records and even got the 13 fastest time ever of dog 1500 recorded times on one bit. though i do have an electric motor assisting me lol


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2017)

Frame pump full of sand makes an excellent dog repellant club.


----------



## midliferider (5 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Frame pump full of sand makes an excellent dog repellant club.


How does that work?
This is a genuine question.
I have had couple of accidents due to dogs. This is one of my biggest fears when touring. I am always looking for ways to protect myself from dogs


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2017)

I got herded by a collie a few weeks back. Just had to wait. Every time I set of, he charged in front of my wheel. Friendly dog though.


----------



## billym0404 (5 Sep 2017)

this one wasn't friendly, left slaver on my arm. i think if id been going slower it would have had a hold of me. ive only ever been bitten once and that was my jack russel, duke many many years ago, on the bum lol. had to have a tetnis lol


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2017)

midliferider said:


> How does that work?
> This is a genuine question.
> I have had couple of accidents due to dogs. This is one of my biggest fears when touring. I am always looking for ways to protect myself from dogs



The clue is in the word "club". In all seriousness, I wouldn't recommend it unless you were in fear of your safety.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2017)

Some people are scared of dogs and get bothered by them while others aren't and don't. My wife falls into the first category and I am firmly in the other.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (7 Sep 2017)

I had a labrador pup jump up onto my lap when I was riding the Scorpion across the local park. When it proceeded to attempt to lick my face the owner found it hilarious. Owners 11 yr old son was afraid the dog would catch something!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

DaddyPaddey said:


> I had a labrador pup jump up onto my lap when I was riding the Scorpion across the local park. When it proceeded to attempt to lick my face the owner found it hilarious. Owners 11 yr old son was afraid the dog would catch something!


You've had all yer jabs!


----------



## simongt (9 Sep 2017)

Was out for a rural ride once. as I was cruising past a house on a country lane, a small terrier came belting out of the driveway entrance and pursued me, barking and snapping when it was close enough. 'Fraid the only answer was a sideswipe with my foot which put it off the idea of further aggression.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Sep 2017)

A fat Basset hound runs after me a few times a year, same dog, same house, I usually stop and then it plods back to it's house, I have mentioned to the owner that it could knock a rider off their bike. It does look funny trying to run.


----------



## billym0404 (13 Sep 2017)

what a donut i am lol. i bought a little camera for safety. so Monday i used it. so just been looking at the footage and cant help but laugh. i have 40 minutes of footage upside down lol. and the 1hr 30 of my dark garage as i forgot to switch it off lol. good start. mind the footage is good if you do a headstand.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2017)

You can use a "dog Dazer". They reckon they work.


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Oct 2017)

Owner tazer would be handy too.


----------



## snorri (11 Oct 2017)

billym0404 said:


> Bloody Dogs, just been out for a speed ride. thought go out a bit later and hopefully it will be quieter. so it wasnt loads of dog walkers. so i set a fast pace there,


You don't think it may have been a poor idea to do a "speed ride" on a route frequented by dog walkers, or even dogless walkers?


----------



## billym0404 (11 Oct 2017)

big stick is the cheapest. its a bloody nightmare. its not that i mind people walking there dogs. i used to have one. its the complete lack of control they had. i was out Sunday and came up behind a family with 3 adults, 4 dogs to small kids on bikes and one in the pushchair. i tinkled my bell 3 times before they herd me. its not bloody one lol


----------



## billym0404 (27 Oct 2017)

so, i'm out yesterday powering along. watching for dogs and owners. up ahead theirs 2 women (tis is not sexiest but it does just so happen all 3 dog issues ive had have been women) so i see them miles ahead coming towards me. talking and on there phones. dogs running all over. i slowed down and it still took a while for them to see me and grab the dogs. so i started to ride past, not to fast but the path was wide so i was starting to move a bit. one of the dogs pull loose and charged towards me.

now i could have been a right twat and hit it, but a put the brakes on till they grabbed it. now hears the great bit. i herd one shout did you not see the sign. so i stopped and asked what sign was she referring to. the one that says be curious to other path users. so i did bite a bit. my reply was does the sign only apply to cyclists. she replied with something i didn't hear. i few words were exchaned. when i said that the sign may also apply to dog owners who let there dogs of the lead and cant control them. 

why are there some idots about. i passed at least 10 people with dogs yesterday. 9 of them saw me comeing or i made sure they herd me. they all got there dogs to heal. we all smiled or nodded as i passed. and yest this person seemed to think that her and her dogs had more right away than me.

BLOODY DOG OWNERS lol


----------



## Kajjal (27 Oct 2017)

If you are not used to dogs they are impossible to read. I regularly go round a local reservoir where people walk their dogs. Most dog walkers are fine and move their dogs to one side. Sometimes I will startle a dog and have had mainly terriers come barking after me. All I do is stop and talk to them which calms them down instantly in most cases. Only a few times have I had to raise my voice and firmly put a dog in its place.

If you ride where there are dogs just take your time and give the owners a good chance to move their dogs out the way if needed. Charging round at high speed is a very bad idea amongst dogs.


----------



## Andrew1971 (28 Oct 2017)

A barking dog is nothing compared to a very jittery horse who may have never seen a recumbent before. and the owner who has to calm it down.
Andrew


----------



## billym0404 (28 Oct 2017)

i'm all ways aware and never charge past dogs or people. every issue ive had is when owners hold there dogs, but cant keep hold. if your dog charges after bikes and you cant stop it, keep it on a lead. horses dont like recumbent s at all. i tendd to stop and let them pass.


----------

